# IUI Success Stories



## froliky2011

I am wanting to think more positive. So I have some questions for all the IUI success stories:

1. What day did you have LH surge and when did you inseminate?
2. What are your infertility challenges?
3. Did you use any medication?
4. How many follicles and what size were they?
5. Did you do anything special?
6. Did your doctor look at the follicles after IUI?
7. When did you get your BFP?
8. What is your age?

Thanks!! :baby:


----------



## froliky2011

Is there another thread like this that I missed? If so, please delete this thread. Thanks.


----------



## fertilesoul

IUI Reference List is has some similarities but no exactly the same. I would share my info but don't have a success story yet (but hopefully soon)


----------



## bird2be1

HI all i after a little info on IUI - me and husband are on 3year of trying :( feeling rather low at the moment - my fertility nurse is rubbish and i feel like i am taking this journey alone !!! 
i had ovarian drilling om 22nd july and from then nothing has happened - i have PCOS - and husband has low motility i havnt got to grips with all the percentages and proper terms but i know somethings not working !! they are putting me in for IUI - we had blood tests and cervical smear on 5th jan ... how long will it take for the appointment to come through? i havnt even been told results from bloods !! x any info would be welcome :)


----------



## froliky2011

Fertilesoul - Good Luck! Thanks for the comment. It's a bit bleak that nobody posted though. So much for the positive stories. Wow! 

Bird2be1 - I don't know. Your questions confuse me. Not sure what you are asking. 

All the Best to both of you!! May a BFP be in our future real soon!!!! (((Hugs)))


----------



## Chiles

Sorry I cant answer all your questions and I am not a success but I am stalking this post and bump it for you. I just had my 1st IUI so I will update the answers later< Trying to stay positive :) 

1. What day did you have LH surge and when did you inseminate? We did a trigger on CD 19, inseminate on CD 21 exactly 36 hours
2. What are your infertility challenges?Dx with PCOS, Irregular cycles, and Insulin Resistant
3. Did you use any medication?Did I!!!! Yes. 2000 mg Metformin, Femara, Gonal F, Prednisone, and a little Flutamide CD 3-13. Also Prenatals
4. How many follicles and what size were they? Started off as 4, then had 1 dominant follie. 
5. Did you do anything special? My RE added Prednisone this cycle to lower my immune system for implantation. And the Flutamide/Flumatide for 10 days to lower my androgens level. 
6. Did your doctor look at the follicles after IUI? No.
7. When did you get your BFP?TWW
8. What is your age? 22

Well I will update some of these answers after testing. Good Luck!!!


----------



## froliky2011

Chiles- Good Luck!!!!!!! Baby Dust to us all!!!!!!


----------



## fertilesoul

Here's my update:

1. What day did you have LH surge and when did you inseminate? Never tested LH, went by ultrasound. Follicles checked on CD11, two were 20-something mm, so I triggered that day. Insemination 30 hours later, and I think I O'd 7 hours after insemination.
2. What are your infertility challenges? I have no cervical mucus, my hubby has hyperviscous semen so 2 things making it nearly impossible for sperm to find my egg but we bypassed those issues with IUI.
3. Did you use any medication? clomid 100 mg CD2-7, ovidrel CD 11, estrogen patch CD8-12, crinone suppositories starting 3 days post insemination
4. How many follicles and what size were they? I think it was 22, 24, 18 mm on the left while the right was completely unresponsive
5. Did you do anything special? Well this was my first IUI so that was pretty special. I also take a prenatal, folic acid and fish oil for good measure. 
6. Did your doctor look at the follicles after IUI? Nope
7. When did you get your BFP? 12 dpo on HPT, confirmed with blood test 15 dpo (227)
8. What is your age? 29


----------



## readyformore

froliky2011 said:


> I am wanting to think more positive. So I have some questions for all the IUI success stories:
> 
> 1. What day did you have LH surge and when did you inseminate?
> 2. What are your infertility challenges?
> 3. Did you use any medication?
> 4. How many follicles and what size were they?
> 5. Did you do anything special?
> 6. Did your doctor look at the follicles after IUI?
> 7. When did you get your BFP?
> 8. What is your age?
> 
> Thanks!! :baby:

Well, this might be complicated to explain. I have done IUI 6 times. I did it 4 times and finally conceived my first son. Now, 10 years later, I am post IUI #2 and in the 2ww. I am currently only 4dpo, so I obviously don't know my results. 

But, my successful cycle stats ......
1- I didn't do opks. I did monitoring and trigger. I also noticed that I responded REALLY late to the trigger. It took me 3 cycles to figure out that I ovulate 2-3 days post trigger, not 36 hours. I did one insemination on cd17.

2- We were unexplained infertility

3- I used clomid, estrace (because clomid thinned my lining), trigger, and progesterone suppositories.

4- 3 follicles. Largest being 17mm.

5- Strict observation/note taking and self advocacy. 

6- No

7- 11 dpo

8- I was 25. It was my 19th month of ttc and my fourth clomid/IUI cycle.

The biggest difference now is that I am on femara because we wanted to avoid the thin lining from clomid. I also choose to do 2 back to back IUIs. This was a last minute change for me. I had originally wanted to do one, but it became obvious that I again was ovulating late from the trigger. They actually wanted me to do IUI on cd13, and I didn't ovulate until cd15. This is why I believe it is so important to know your body and speak up for yourself. I wouldn't have had any chance at all this month if I had only done one IUI on cd13. I went with cd14 and 15 instead.

Good luck.


----------



## AmesLouise

1. What day did you have LH surge and when did you inseminate? Day 13 LH Surge, Day 14 IUI.
2. What are your infertility challenges? I through false LH surges 2x's in a cycle.
3. Did you use any medication? Clomid 100 mg day 5-7
4. How many follicles and what size were they?I had 2 follicles on day 12- 22mm and 14mm
5. Did you do anything special?I did only the IUI, no natural sex this month.
6. Did your doctor look at the follicles after IUI?NO
7. When did you get your BFP? 11days past IUI
8. What is your age?38

**Update: I ended up miscarrying- baby stopped growing at 5w4d. I found out at 7 weeks.


----------



## froliky2011

AmesLouise said:


> 1. What day did you have LH surge and when did you inseminate? Day 13 LH Surge, Day 14 IUI.
> 2. What are your infertility challenges? I through false LH surges 2x's in a cycle.
> 3. Did you use any medication? Clomid 100 mg day 5-7
> 4. How many follicles and what size were they?I had 2 follicles on day 12- 22mm and 14mm
> 5. Did you do anything special?I did only the IUI, no natural sex this month.
> 6. Did your doctor look at the follicles after IUI?NO
> 7. When did you get your BFP? 11days past IUI
> 8. What is your age?38

Thanks and Major Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## whiskey

Hi Ladies, I can't believe I'm getting to post a success story here - still very early days but here goes!

1. What day did you have LH surge and when did you inseminate? Day 13 LH Surge, Day 14 IUI.
2. What are your infertility challenges? High FSH & DH has low motility
3. Did you use any medication? Gonal F injections
4. How many follicles and what size were they?I had 3 follicles on day 12 - one at 17mm and two at 14mm
5. Did you do anything special? Nope, this is my 2nd IUI and unlike the first one where I took time off work following the IUI, I did the IUI in my lunch break this time!
6. Did your doctor look at the follicles after IUI? NO
7. When did you get your BFP? 10days past IUI
8. What is your age? 32

Fingers crossed and lots of baby dust to all of you!!


----------



## AmesLouise

whiskey said:


> Hi Ladies, I can't believe I'm getting to post a success story here - still very early days but here goes!
> 
> 1. What day did you have LH surge and when did you inseminate? Day 13 LH Surge, Day 14 IUI.
> 2. What are your infertility challenges? High FSH & DH has low motility
> 3. Did you use any medication? Gonal F injections
> 4. How many follicles and what size were they?I had 3 follicles on day 12 - one at 17mm and two at 14mm
> 5. Did you do anything special? Nope, this is my 2nd IUI and unlike the first one where I took time off work following the IUI, I did the IUI in my lunch break this time!
> 6. Did your doctor look at the follicles after IUI? NO
> 7. When did you get your BFP? 10days past IUI
> 8. What is your age? 32
> 
> Fingers crossed and lots of baby dust to all of you!!

Congratulations!!! Fingers and toes are all crossed for you!! 
Fingers crossed and lots of baby dust to all of you!![/QUOTE]


----------



## froliky2011

AmesLouise - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## froliky2011

Congratulations Whiskey!!!


----------



## fertilesoul

:dust: Frolicky, can we hear your stats for IUI now that you are an IUI success story!!!


----------



## CryHer

Thank you ladies for your successful stories! I start IUI in mid FEB and I'm very excited!!


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Fertilesoul..

Here it is...I just pray/hope that it stays!

1. What day did you have LH surge and when did you inseminate? LH - day 12
IUI - day 13 
(slightly more than 24 hours apart)
2. What are your infertility challenges? Using donor sperm
3. Did you use any medication? No, but doctor did put me on progesterone 2 dpo
4. How many follicles and what size were they? 2 follicles around 20 mm.
5. Did you do anything special? Ate healthy, exercised regularly (yoga, running), kept doing vision work...imagining a little one saying "mommy" and doing some meditative work. Worked well up till night of 11 dpo where I was feeling more negative, skeptical and doubtful.
6. Did your doctor look at the follicles after IUI? Yes, they had ovulated.
7. When did you get your BFP? 12 dpIUI
8. What is your age? 38

****Update****** Ended in miscarriage*******
:dust: :dust: to Everyone TTC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drsquid

froliky- im so excited for you. im round 2 as well, same age (well ill be 39 in march).. how did doc decide to go for progesterone? af arrived nearly 14 days after iui for me.. so theoretically that is a long enough luteal phase. did you get a sperm count on your donor?


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Drsquid...on phone so gotta be short. No sperm count, progesterone was I think done just to aid in pregnancy. Good Luck!!!!!!!!! I hope you get a BFP!! It would be fun for us to go through together. Xoxo


----------



## whiskey

Hi Ladies  I just wanted to post a little update here  Im 7 weeks along following our second IUI  we went for our first scan and discovered were having TWINS!!! :baby::baby:Were still in shock!

We followed exactly the same protocol as our first IUI which was unsuccessful  75mlu of Gonal F and Ovidrel trigger, DH had 30million swimmer post wash and I had 4 follicles. For the 2nd IUI, we had same protocol but only two follicles and DH had 10million swimmers post wash. We had been a bit disappointed.

Its surprising how your body can react to exactly the same protocol. I wanted to let you ladies know because I know it can be frustrating going through IUI and worrying about how many follicles and how many swimmers you get  our numbers were low and weve done ok!

Sending lots and lots of baby dust to all of you ladies going through IUI xxx:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## froliky2011

whiskey said:


> Hi Ladies  I just wanted to post a little update here  Im 7 weeks along following our second IUI  we went for our first scan and discovered were having TWINS!!! :baby::baby:Were still in shock!
> 
> We followed exactly the same protocol as our first IUI which was unsuccessful  75mlu of Gonal F and Ovidrel trigger, DH had 30million swimmer post wash and I had 4 follicles. For the 2nd IUI, we had same protocol but only two follicles and DH had 10million swimmers post wash. We had been a bit disappointed.
> 
> Its surprising how your body can react to exactly the same protocol. I wanted to let you ladies know because I know it can be frustrating going through IUI and worrying about how many follicles and how many swimmers you get  our numbers were low and weve done ok!
> 
> Sending lots and lots of baby dust to all of you ladies going through IUI xxx:dust::dust::dust:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months and thereafter!! Wow!! Twins!!! That is so wonderful!!!:happydance:


----------



## moonhippie

Glad i found this page, doing our first natural IUI this cycle (using donor sperm) We were doing AI at home with same anonymous donor (previously frozen) and it worked our second try but ended with missed m/c at 8wk scan (found out it was twins on the second scan to make sure the first was right.)
Have tried 3 more at home ai's since then and opted to move on to IUI's in hopes of a BFP. 

Has anyone had success with a natural IUI? It seems everyone ends up doing trigger shots and clomid even if they don't have problems Ovulating. My Dr wanted to avoid drugs with me as I already conceived the one time, twins on my own.

Good luck to everyone waiting...I hope to be adding my story to here soon...with a bfp.


----------



## CryHer

Whiskey, how wonderful! Thank you for your inspiring story!


----------



## xene

1. What day did you have LH surge and when did you inseminate? I injected Ovidrel trigger on the evening of Day 16 of my cycle, I went for my IUI 36hours later on the morning of Day 18 of my cycle
2. What are your infertility challenges? PCOS/Unexplained 
3. Did you use any medication? We tried for 12 months by ourselves, then went to see a FS, he prescribed Clomid 50 (and Metformin 800mg), we were not successful on the 1st cycle, we were successful on 2nd Cycle but had a chemical miscarriage in Jan 12. We then tried Clomid 3 more cycles, but no joy. Also, we became frustrated with our FS, as the only monitoring he was doing was Progesterone testing at Day 28 of cycle (as we discovered I was ovulating quite late, potentially Day 20 to Day 22), and as my cycles were long (34-36 days) it was becoming frustrating with no real direction on next steps with him. We changed to IVF Aus, and came armed with all history, the new FS deemed that the Clomid may not have been having any impact on my fertility, as my cycles were not shortening, they were still 34-36 days, as they were before I went on Clomid...and we decided that I would try 1 IUI to get used to the needles and testing, and so they could evaluate how i reacted to Injectables (Gonal F), as there was a risk that I could Over stimulate. We decided if #1 didn't work, we'd more to IVF, as we had been trying for over 20 months and I am 35.5, and this would be our first child.
4. How many follicles and what size were they? Luckily, i responded well to the Gonal F, starting out on lowest 37.5 from day 5 of cycle, then on day 14 and 15 it was increased to 50. I had one 18.9mm follicle on ROvary at Day 16, and 2 10mm on ROvary. Nothing on LOvary.
5. Did you do anything special? Did Reiki, as odd as they may be, she said i was still holding onto trauma from my Jan 12 miscarriage, she made me feel more positive about the future and that I would hold my babies hand eventually. I took Vit B6, and Zinc, Even Primrose oil, Fish oil, Inner Health plus and of course pre natal...a veritable pharmacy! Walked as much as I could, prayed, and cried when I felt like it!
6. Did your doctor look at the follicles after IUI? Only on Day 18 of my cycle
7. When did you get your BFP? 17days post IUI, hcg of 665 and Progesterone of 45 (on the low side, now on Prog pessaries...nice!)
8. What is your age? 35.5!


----------



## TTCinTexas

xene said:


> 1. What day did you have LH surge and when did you inseminate? I injected Ovidrel trigger on the evening of Day 16 of my cycle, I went for my IUI 36hours later on the morning of Day 18 of my cycle
> 2. What are your infertility challenges? PCOS/Unexplained
> 3. Did you use any medication? We tried for 12 months by ourselves, then went to see a FS, he prescribed Clomid 50 (and Metformin 800mg), we were not successful on the 1st cycle, we were successful on 2nd Cycle but had a chemical miscarriage in Jan 12. We then tried Clomid 3 more cycles, but no joy. Also, we became frustrated with our FS, as the only monitoring he was doing was Progesterone testing at Day 28 of cycle (as we discovered I was ovulating quite late, potentially Day 20 to Day 22), and as my cycles were long (34-36 days) it was becoming frustrating with no real direction on next steps with him. We changed to IVF Aus, and came armed with all history, the new FS deemed that the Clomid may not have been having any impact on my fertility, as my cycles were not shortening, they were still 34-36 days, as they were before I went on Clomid...and we decided that I would try 1 IUI to get used to the needles and testing, and so they could evaluate how i reacted to Injectables (Gonal F), as there was a risk that I could Over stimulate. We decided if #1 didn't work, we'd more to IVF, as we had been trying for over 20 months and I am 35.5, and this would be our first child.
> 4. How many follicles and what size were they? Luckily, i responded well to the Gonal F, starting out on lowest 37.5 from day 5 of cycle, then on day 14 and 15 it was increased to 50. I had one 18.9mm follicle on ROvary at Day 16, and 2 10mm on ROvary. Nothing on LOvary.
> 5. Did you do anything special? Did Reiki, as odd as they may be, she said i was still holding onto trauma from my Jan 12 miscarriage, she made me feel more positive about the future and that I would hold my babies hand eventually. I took Vit B6, and Zinc, Even Primrose oil, Fish oil, Inner Health plus and of course pre natal...a veritable pharmacy! Walked as much as I could, prayed, and cried when I felt like it!
> 6. Did your doctor look at the follicles after IUI? Only on Day 18 of my cycle
> 7. When did you get your BFP? 17days post IUI, hcg of 665 and Progesterone of 45 (on the low side, now on Prog pessaries...nice!)
> 8. What is your age? 35.5!

I saw this post and I can relate to what everyone is going thru to get pregnant. I had a question for you if you don't mind? Why did it take finding out on 17dpiui that you were pregnant? Did you test earlier or just wanted longer to test? I had a double IUI this time two weeks ago and I go for my beta test in the morning. I've POAS twice (once today) and both have been negative. I'm on the progesterone suppositiories as well. Kinda feel down right now that it may not have worked .


----------



## Molly_001

Hi everyone, here's my success story, if this helps anyone that's great because I know when I started I was looking for as much positive information about this as I could find. I have been as descriptive as I can be but if you have any questions let me know and I will do my best to answer them.

here's my story and the answers to the questions that have been asked:
I have a little boy who is 21 months now who I got pregnant with, without even trying. The second time round has been a completely different story, we tried for 8 months and then I got pregnant and had a miscarriage at 7 weeks, since then I have had 2 chemical pregnancies. My luteal phase is typically 9-11 days and so I went to get some support for this with IVF Australia. I typically ovulate around day 20 of a 29-30 day cycle. they monitored me for 3 months using just pessaries which did nothing to lengthen my luteal phase at all. The doc then did a semen analysis of my husband and discovered there was a slight problem and discovered I didn't have as many eggs left as I shouldn't so we shifted up a gear and started IUI. This was my first cycle of IUI


1. What day did you have LH surge and when did you inseminate?
Day 14 I had a bt and us, and from those results I was told to trigger the night of cd 15, I then had the iui done the next morning (cd 16), we bd'ed the same night and the following night
2. What are your infertility challenges?
slight sperm quality problem
3. Did you use any medication?
used gonal-f from day 4 until trigger, used ovridrel to trigger and then pregnyl on day 3, 6 and 9 after the iui
4. How many follicles and what size were they?
Our procedure gets cancelled if we have any more than 2 follicles, at day 14 I had a 19 and a 17 and a couple of little ones, but of course they keep growing until ovulation at about 3mm every 2-3 days for me
5. Did you do anything special?
I did acupuncture every week and twice in the week after insemination, I only started getting results (although disappointing ones being the mc and chems) after starting accupuncture
6. Did your doctor look at the follicles after IUI?
no
7. When did you get your BFP?
hard to tell because of the pregnyl injections so the first time I tested was day 13dpIUI or 4.5 days after my last pregnyl shot. I got an immediate dark line, not as dark as the control line. I then tested 15dpiui and the control line was immediate again and darker than the control line
8. What is your age? 
I turned 39 during the 2ww!!

good luck everyone


----------



## Millnsy

Just thought I'd post a success story from a few years ago. I can't remember all the details but thought you'd find it useful...




froliky2011 said:


> I am wanting to think more positive. So I have some questions for all the IUI success stories:
> 
> 1. What day did you have LH surge and when did you inseminate? Can't remember exactly but seem to remember it was quite early, around day 11
> 2. What are your infertility challenges? Very irregular long cycles and only occasional ovulation.
> 3. Did you use any medication? Gonal f and ovidrill trigger shot
> 4. How many follicles and what size were they? Can't remember
> 5. Did you do anything special? Relaxed! Sorry I know it's a cliche but after a first failed iui we had decided that the second was going to be our last and we made plans to jack it all in and move to the country!
> 6. Did your doctor look at the follicles after IUI? I honk they did on the first failed out but can't remember.
> 7. When did you get your BFP? Again you have to wait for the trigger shot to leave the system so about 17 days dpi or maybe longer.
> 8. What is your age? I was 32 at the time
> 
> Thanks!! :baby:

Also just to add, with number 2 we started trying when lo was about 15 months old and fell pregnant straight away naturally. Unfortunately I had a miscarriage at 7/8 weeks. I tried again the following cycle and had another miscarriage but it was third time lucky and all natural with no intervention. I guess getting pregnant with iui taught my body what to do on its own in the end!


----------

